
Groupon is reportedly weighing an acquisition of Yelp - folz
https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/groupon-reportedly-weighing-yelp-acquisition-amid-investor-frustrations-2019-9-1028520831
======
mdorazio
The cynic in me is laughing at this right now. You've got a VC-pumped mostly-
failed fad startup with highly questionable value to its deal-providers
(Groupon) potentially buying a known bad actor (Yelp) in an effort to stay
alive by merging operations into something that's likely to be a combination
of awfulness. The likelihood of basically-extortion and strong-arming of small
businesses is going to be through the roof if this happens.

------
rasz
First reaction: Groupon is still a thing? Second reaction: Match made in
heaven.

